# Moving to Thailand



## darrenbkk (Oct 1, 2010)

I am looking to move to Thailand (either Bangkok or Udon Thani) within the next year. looking for any advice on how to prepare, what to expect, how to find work, housing etc... 
I am currently a senior systems administrator (Linux/UNIX, Mac, windows) for a major printing company. I am also an accomplished photographer. 
I have seen a lot of sites that advertise jobs in Thailand etc.. always suspicious though. I have also heard that is is difficult for foreigners to find jobs in Thailand, other than teach english. Does anyone know if there is any truth to this or to what extent it is true. I would love to find a job in the IT field.
any comment, help, advice is appreciated.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

*Getting started*

Presumably you've been here before , but either way I wouldn't burn your bridges before you have really checked out Thailand first hand at the grass roots level. The country's appeal versus people's expectactions varies pretty widely depending on the individual.

Take at least a month's holiday out here specifically to recce your aspirations.

Jobs for farangs sought on spec are difficult - except as you rightly point out in English teaching where you will receive barely a survival wage. 

Remember you are trying to compete with well educated Thais in a highly competitive IT labour market - guess who gets first pick. The decent farang jobs available are more often than not recruited internationally.











darrenbkk said:


> I am looking to move to Thailand (either Bangkok or Udon Thani) within the next year. looking for any advice on how to prepare, what to expect, how to find work, housing etc...
> I am currently a senior systems administrator (Linux/UNIX, Mac, windows) for a major printing company. I am also an accomplished photographer.
> I have seen a lot of sites that advertise jobs in Thailand etc.. always suspicious though. I have also heard that is is difficult for foreigners to find jobs in Thailand, other than teach english. Does anyone know if there is any truth to this or to what extent it is true. I would love to find a job in the IT field.
> any comment, help, advice is appreciated.


----------

